# Άσπρη μέρα για το Πατριαρχείο



## Costas (Oct 14, 2010)

Απόδοση του Ορφανοτροφείου της Πριγκήπου και άρα έμμεση αναγνώριση της νομικής του υπόστασης και επίσης απόδοση τουρκικής υπηκοότητας σε 14 μητροπολίτες, Έλληνες και ξένους, από τους οποίους θα προκύψει εν καιρώ ο διάδοχος του Βαρθολομαίου. (Το Βήμα)


----------

